# libnodave java



## bresner1 (20 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen


Ich habe bereits einen beitrag gestartet beidem es um libnodave Counter und Timer schreiben geht doch wie es im moment aussieht kann mir da niemand helfen.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen gibt es den jemand der schon erfahrung mit libnodave und java hat, und mir bei ein zwei sachen tipps geben kann?

Ich habe bereits folgendes erreicht

Lesen:

Merker
Eingänge 
Ausgänge
DB bereiche
Counter
Timer
Lesen einzelner Bits
Date and Time
 

Schreiben:

Merker
Ausgänge
DB bereiche
Schreiben einzelner Bits 
Counter (in DB ode MW)
Timer    (in DB ode MW)
Date and Time


Fehlen tut mir noch 

Schreiben:

Counter (direkt also z.b. Z1)
Timer    (direkt also z.b. T1)


Lesen:

FC awl code


danke im voraus für alle beiträge
Natürlich helfe ich gerne weiter wenn jemand fragen zu den sachen die ich bereits implementiert habe hat.


----------



## stevensen (16 März 2015)

Hallo bresner1,
ich weiß alter thread aber ich probier es trotzdem. Ich möchte auch libnodave mit java und später mit android benutzen. Also unter Lazarus und Visual C# geht's schon.
Damit ich einen Anfang unter java kriege kannst du deinen bisherigen Code hier posten?


----------

